# 2 does with prolapse (pics) update 04/13



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 2 does who are bred and are now having a cervical prolapse when they lay down. One doe is on day 130 and the other is a first freshner on day 125. I have 2 other does on day 126 and they are both fine with no prolapse. All my does get free choice alfalfa hay and I use whole grains(oats, boss, beet pulp, red rasberry leaves and Clovite vitamins) and feed 1 cup per doe once a day and am wondering if I need to go ahead and start feeding the grain twice a day and wonder if I am over feeding them. They are nigerians and all are good sized does. Here are some pictures of them.

Bootsie on day 130 second freshner.



















Here is charm and bootsie, Charm is on day 125 and is a first freshner.










Charms prolapse isnt as bad as bootsies but she isnst as far along either.









Here is Dancer who is the same age as charm and she is on day 126 and not as large as charm and is doing great no problems at all.










Any recomendations welcome


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: 2 does with prolapse (pics)*

WOW Teresa, I have never seen one like that (thank heavens). :worried: I can not say anything at all but I never feed the grain until they are about 1 month out from kidding.
I wonder if this means that they will always prolapse every year now.
I hope all turns out ok. I know someone here had that happen this year and they had to put sutures in to hold everything in until it was time.
It is going to be a great learning tool for us all. Good Luck

They sure do look happy though


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 2 does with prolapse (pics)*

Also the does only got 1/2 cup of grain each till 100 days bred then I slowly started to increase it.


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: 2 does with prolapse (pics)*

Hi Teresa,
My first nigie doe did that (like Bootsie's) once. She had big triplet bucks that year and didn't prolapse again the next year although I can't remember if she had mulitples that next time. She was no relation to Charm though -completely different lines so that might not be any help to you. I don't think they look necessarily obese from the photos but photos can be deceiving. I don't feed alfalfa free choice though because I have kind of thinned my herd down to the easiest keepers over time and pure alfalfa will certainly put weight on one quick. Of course I don't know the first thing about Bootsie but Charm is from a long line of easy keepers and may just be getting a little more than she needs even though it would be the right amount for your others.

I'm sorry I can't give you better information but the only experience I had with prolapse looked exactly like Bootsie, only right before kidding she actually stayed * just a bit* prolapsed even when standing, and she had the kids and recovered completely not to repeat it the following year. We didn't have to do anything for her. I don't know what happened after that because I sold her eventually. I do remember that she tended to stay a bit pudgy but, at the time, I blamed the prolapse on those very big kids that she had that year because the buck I used threw several large bucklings at the same time.

I hope you don't have any real trouble from either of these girls. I wouldn't freak out about it just yet but I would watch them closely. Keep us posted.

Kristen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 2 does with prolapse (pics)*

I hear that as long as it goes back in when they get up it will be ok but that you can start them on penicillin to keep an infection away.

From my vet book on vaginal prolapse 
The ventral vaginal floor is usually the area that protudes from the culva lips. Many different theories have been advanced regarding the etiology of vaginal prolapse. The consumption of low -quality forage results in increased abdominal filling, which may lead to the vagina being forced out of the culva. The estrogen content of some legumes also has been incriminated. Other nutrition-related problems include over adn under conditioning and poor bunk management resulting in overcrowding. Other physical factors that have been inplicated in clude obesity, persistent cough causing repeated episodes of high inraabdominal pressure and improper or close tail docking in sheep.

Also not mentioned is sometimes it is the position of the kids or the fact that they are having multipuls greater then 2.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: 2 does with prolapse (pics)*

Teresa Im sorry your girls are going through this.But at least know you have helped me I noticed the other day daisy had what looked like a small protrusion just on the inside of her gaping vulva It may very well be the beginning of a prolapse she is huge.


----------



## Fainters (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: 2 does with prolapse (pics)*

I just went thru this with a doe whose prolapse looked just like Bootsie's. I have never seen this before so I was freaking out. I didn't have the vet sew her up because she was so close to her due date. I first noticed this after she had contractions all night and produced no babies. She didn't have anymore contractions for 3 days and then she went into labor and delivered 2 huge bucks. She always gets very heavy during pregnancy in spite of me not feeding her very much. She tends to lay around 95% of the time during late pregnancy and I think it just put too much pressure back there. She ended up delivering 7 days before her due date but has been fine ever since. Hopefully that will be the case with your does.

http://www.freewebs.com/scapegoatranch/


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: 2 does with prolapse (pics)*

One of my girls did that this year. I've seen a few prolapses ALOT worse, so praise God for that.  My girl kidded just fine and was back to normal soon after. I just watched really carefully to be sure it didn't come out any more than that. I know on the dairy(cows) they won't breed a cow again that has had even a little bit of one. Lanny says in his experiance they will prolapse again,many times it's worse, and he thinks it's genetic.... I'm not sure how much merit that has though. Let me see what I can find on it.....


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: 2 does with prolapse (pics)*



> Vaginal Prolapse
> Maxine Kinne
> 
> Q. One of my does prolapsed her vagina toward the end of her last pregnancy. Was my veterinarian too hasty in saying that she not be bred again because of this?
> ...


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: 2 does with prolapse (pics)*

Thanks for the pics cause I have never seen that before. I will continue to follow this thread to learn. I hope everything works out for your does and please keep us posted on there development.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 2 does with prolapse (pics)*

Theresa, I had that very thing happen with Tilly 3 weeks before she was due, then at the same time my mom had a heart attack, I get home from the hospital and she was laying down with what looked like a tennis ball protruding from her behind! She stood up and it went away but each time after that whe she would go down again it protruded even bigger..Vet came out and stitched her shut, I snipped the stitch 12 days later and she kidded triplets 2 days after that...it was a vaginal prolapse, not uterine and the delivery went well , though I was told not to breed her again because it seems that Tilly is short bodied and not built to carry more than twins, so if she is bred again and concieves w/ trips it will happen again, maybe worse.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 2 does with prolapse (pics)*

Bootsie's prolapse is better now and she looks almost normal when laying down. I guess the babies repositioned themselves and have more room.

Charms looks the same but still not as bad as Bootsie's was.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that their prolapses are doing better, hopefully they will go all the way without many more problems.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well that is a good sign that it isn't food related. 

-----heres to lots of girls :girl: :girl: ------


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yea I guess the kids were in an odd position and I am sure if they move around again it will pop out again. Bootsie is on day 133 I think so not much longer.


----------

